# My Garden



## Terry A

Was planted June 1, 2014. Pictures taken July 10, 2014


----------



## stephanie

looks good! did you do the back to eden type of garden?


----------



## yongkangguyuehu

Oh, it looks good. Is it not soil? What's it?


----------



## Ivonne Williams

Terry A said:


> Was planted June 1, 2014. Pictures taken July 10, 2014











What is that? Yes it doesn't looks like soil.


----------



## David Riddell

You garden look good and healthy.


----------

